# Does Uber ever ding you for missed requests / cancelling rides?



## The LAwnmower (May 1, 2014)

A couple times a day I will let requests go if the pick up is too far away or I may cancel requests (after I have already accepted them) if I notice they are too far away. Usually if the pickup is over 15min away and it isn't surge pricing.
Does Uber even send out warning emails or do they even notice or care? It's all about your rating right?


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

I was having troubles months ago getting any sound with requests. I think it was when the phone was plugged in for charging. As you know the phone drains fast and it's necessary to have it plugged in. Then if I wouldnt be starting at the screen all the time I would miss requests. As a result my acceptance was 70%. They seemed to disregard that I had contacted them several times about this issue. They wrote me a warning of sorts about my acceptance, but mentioned Im a good partner in terms of ratings and to try to accept more rides. Months later my phone started beeping regularly. An update must have fixed the problem. These days Im between 80 and 90% acceptance and I haven't heard a peep about it.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

iPhones develop sound problems when they get slight moisture in the headphone jack. I fixed my personal phone with compressed air. There are YouTube videos showing you how to do it.


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

I have had that issue with my personal phone as well. This was something else. I read other people were having the same issue. I remember now it was if I used USB port in car it wouldnt beep regularly vs the car charger port isn't a problem. Probably was routing sound through the car.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

dude my acceptance rate is sometimes in the 50% LOL read your service agreement. You are not required and will not be penalized for not accepting jobs. However you are under contractual obligation to follow through once you have accepted the job, even though I'm guilty of that as well.


----------



## RacerX (May 7, 2014)

Hey Guys, Quick question. where do you find/see your acceptance rate? I've looked for it on my dashboard but could not find it.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

I find my acceptance rate in those weekly summary emails


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

They only ding you if you have an agreement for a guaranteed pay rate.


----------

